# Wal-mart Halloween



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know when Wal-mart is getting there stuff in? I've been out of town for a week, so forgive me if this has been asked already.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Most Wal-Marts that I've seen won't usually get in/put out any Halloween stuff until after the "Back To School" stuff is put away. I can't wait to see what they're going to have this year!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I asked just the other day and the guy said "soon." Not sure what "soon" was in his mind, but probably not soon enough for me!


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey. I work at Wal-Mart as part of my "wonderfully joyous" college job, but I know that we are putting up fall festival/harvest stuff starting this week and that it'll be the week after next when we start putting up our Halloween stuff.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that's great... I can't wait.


----------



## Alexfox (Aug 18, 2009)

*Walmat Times for you*

I agree, I think September when kids are back at school does everyone go Halloween crazy.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

My Mom works at Wal-mart...she said they are only putting up some of the clothes right now but she would let me know when they start putting it out or if she hears something about it.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I was at a Walmart this past sunday and they had a couple fall style things out.

Yeah, as soon as back to school is over then those isles will be switching over to Halloween.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I would think that Labor Day weekend is when everyone will flood the shelves with Halloween. Our schools start next week, so that give them two weeks to purge the school supplies and backpacks


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't seen anything at my walrmart yet =( i went to the dollar store this morning and they don't have there Halloween stuff out yet but the sure do have there Christmas stuff out already... i mean seriously how dumb!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I call this "The Walmart Wait." 

Walmart buys in such volume, that the Gemmys they have are always cheaper ... by alot. But, *which* Gemmys will they really sell? Even the Walmart.com site is not always accurate. 

So we wait ... run the risk that the Gemmy you want will sell out elsewhere and then won't be available from Walmart. 

Last year waiting paid off everywhere. Lots of sales and markdowns because of the depressed demand. Might be similar situation this year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw Halloween cards at walmart over the weekend, but nothing else.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't seen much in WM yet either.

However, I hit Dollar Tree Friday, as I was having a luau at my house this past weekend and stopped for luau stuffs....ANYWAY, I came around the corner, and ya'll...if anyone had seen the look on my face, they'd probably thought I was having a heart attack - or was going to need a cigarette  !!!

The Halloween truck had just been there that afternoon, and they had full stock of all their stuff!!! I spent $83. That means, I bought 80 Halloween items. LMAO oh, I was in heaven. I thought of you all here! 

Bev


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Goto the garden center and look for boxes with HW/purple on them. You can at least get a flavor for what will be put out.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Buy the ones you have your heart set on, save your receipts and take them back if Walmart has them for less. 



LT Scare said:


> So we wait ... run the risk that the Gemmy you want will sell out elsewhere and then won't be available from Walmart.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Went there today, and absolutly nothing, no harvest, no clothes, no pretty boxes.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry 13mummy, that's one thing about Wal-Mart...although it is the same company, different stores have different prices and do things at different times... even within our small 12 store region it's a different world from walmart to walmart


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

13mummy said:


> Does anyone know when Wal-mart is getting there stuff in? I've been out of town for a week, so forgive me if this has been asked already.


I already got some great deals from Walmart.com 
Go to this link:
(search under (*Seasona*l))
Search results for seasonal - Walmart









149.99









99.00











19.00 and this one is 29.00 at Micheals Art stores

*AND YOU GET FREE SHIPPING FROM SIGHT TO STORE!!!*


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

TNBRAD, I really want to buy the skelly in a cage, but I keep thinking he will somehow looks really cheap and balk at the price. Im guessing its so high because he has a mic feature. Do you have personal pics of yours we may see? Also, the reaper with lantern is another I was really wanting but fear he too would look cheap. Pics of these would be awesome if you have 'em. :3


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

BevAnn said:


> I haven't seen much in WM yet either.
> 
> However, I hit Dollar Tree Friday, as I was having a luau at my house this past weekend and stopped for luau stuffs....ANYWAY, I came around the corner, and ya'll...if anyone had seen the look on my face, they'd probably thought I was having a heart attack - or was going to need a cigarette  !!!
> 
> ...


I dont know you Bev, but...I love you.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> TNBRAD, I really want to buy the skelly in a cage, but I keep thinking he will somehow looks really cheap and balk at the price. Im guessing its so high because he has a mic feature. Do you have personal pics of yours we may see? Also, the reaper with lantern is another I was really wanting but fear he too would look cheap. Pics of these would be awesome if you have 'em. :3


I'll get you some nice pictures this evening I was a little sad with the Reaper but it is TALL though. and well there is room to improve "with a little help from our friends" LOL. But the movements are nice and sound is load too.
*BUT with that said one dislike is that unlike the Gremmy headless Bride from last year this reaper doesn't fold down upon itself. you have to assemble the polls inside to form the legs and body.*
and I must admit I haven't open the skelly in the cage he has just be setting the for over a week now LOL. 
let me say they did ship to me within just 4 days of the order

;-'))


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

I read that September 12 was Wal-Mart's reset date for Halloween stuff.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

heavymetalmama said:


> I asked just the other day and the guy said "soon." Not sure what "soon" was in his mind, but probably not soon enough for me!


He was probably thinking "Halloween already? It's not even fall!" haha. That's what we do... plan Halloween year-round.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the skelly and it looks pretty good, however, the audio quit working after an hour or so. If it works its a decent prop, however, 149 is steep for Walmart, a pass may be in order here. I wish gemmy would make figures without serving trays for candy, I still have my first butler from gemmy and like most do not require an army of figures to serve the tots candy, otherwise I would be interested in the hunchback and other figures. I wish Wal-Mart would stock the new Michael Myers, he looks pretty decent on the spirit website. Speaking of which, I used the spaf20 code on Spirit and got MM for 199, and so far no buyer's remorse. Aloha!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Laredo said:


> I read that September 12 was Wal-Mart's reset date for Halloween stuff.


what do you mean reset date? The time they will be putting stuff in local stores? 

TNBRAD, thanks that would be awesome. I have to admit Im a littleon the fence with the "pole" bodies. The collapsable feature is nice when your not breaking it, but having a "pole" body helps with the not breaking the body part but it seems so flimsy. The witch I got from michaels has a pole body and she leans funny, and I have to build feet for her. I look forward to the pics. Better test your cage guy out like the person above me said that their audio went bad


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

> TNBRAD, thanks I look forward to the pics. Better test your cage guy out like the person above me said that their audio went bad


I will do that tonight


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Kittyvibe, I bought the caged skeleton at Sam's two years ago for the same price. He's actually a very good quality, I was pleased. The only issue I had with him is the audio - he sounds fine when saying the programmed lines and he works good when using the microphone. But when I tried to plug an MP3 player in the sound was all garbled. I haven't tried to play an MP3 of only someone speaking though, just music. I really need to try it with just words.

Anyway, here's a picture of him from last year's party. He was in the middle of doing his thing so the eyes are lit up.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Great find TN Brad. I've been checking walmart.com everyday, but using "Halloween" as the search word - not seasonal. 

I still have my first generation of the Skel in the cage. It's been my most reliable Gemmy prop. It is HEAVY but everything works without a problem. I've hung strips of "bloody" burlap on the cage with blood drops on the bottom and plan to put some very ragged prison clothes on him this year.

GOTTA get that Igore for my Franky Lab!

Looks like the stores will only sell the cauldron stirring witch. 

Notice that the "Halloween" search for walmart shows Jason and a couple of new-this-year spider preys along with some entrance themes. None of this sold in stores either.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the pic Rikki, hes so *cute*  Im still unsure about getting him at that price an potential with the audio. I hope I can get him on sale.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Jul 19, 2009)

I asked the manager of a local wal-mart today, and he said that they should have the halloween stuff out around Sept. 15.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> thanks for the pic Rikki, hes so *cute*  Im still unsure about getting him at that price an potential with the audio. I hope I can get him on sale.


Although this is less important with the skel, Gemmy "mouth movements" only match the pre programmed voice tracks. When you use the microphone or an auxiliary sound source (MP3) the jaws just start flapping when the sounds start and end when the sound stops. 

Hard to describe the difference, but if you see one work in both modes, you'll see that the preprogrammed movements are more "real."

FWIW


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL BevAnn, I did the same thing, although I talked myself out before I spent 80 in there


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

my local walmart has a few things out right now


----------

